# Chat



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Everything you want is in chat!!!! Plus free smiley faces!!!!!

Well except for Roxy she is charging for her smilies.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

...................


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Chatzy - GoPitBull Chat


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

get in on this chaaaatttt pppeeeeppps!!


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

im there again


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Bumpeidy bump bump:roll:


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

bump ? ? ? ?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

im in for the time being.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Chatty chaty chat..........Mod fight in the chat room!!! Hurry everyone come watch!!!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm in chat and your not


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

ive got an hour to kill i'm there


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)




----------



## texpitbull2 (Aug 13, 2007)

on my way >


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)




----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm there.......


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

im in chat


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

im in chat come join me!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

are we playing chat tag ...


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

bump 


l


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Link? Please?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Chatzy - GoPitBull Chat
ANYONE?


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

im in! join me.


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

OK me too Matt I am on my way


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

bunp im here!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

What What!!! Getcho Money right and come chat yo!


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

http://widget.meebo.com/mcr.swf?id=EcJgwSLUXM


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I'm there... and roxy your last post didn't come out right.


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

I am lost how does this work? Been here for so long and still a newbie at things...so sad isnt it? :hammer:


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

found it! learned it! and all by my self to with out messing up the computer! I am a happy child.

Though, it is a bit lonely in there. I am going to go bing over to the chat room on my website for a while. Feel free to join me at

why ban the pitbull - Home


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

we in old chat


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

come to me people! I is the bored


----------

